# Horse doesn't track up?? cold backed



## horseyhol (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, 
My pony is completely sound, shes had her teeth/feet and back done this month, everything was fine, she has also had a brand new saddle fitted and is in no pain.

She is cold backed and has had a tough life in the past,
She is only 'minor' cold backed, doesn't affect her riding wise, but she will pull a face ears back putting rugs on, and will pull face/ears back and sometimes kick to the side when i go towards her with the saddle, shes fine when its on though.

She is short in the back end in trot, tracks up in walk, canter, jumps fab but doesn't track up in trot, unless shes trotting fast then she will. Shes a thoroughbred and was bred to race.

shes not lame or anything she rides perfect.
Just wondering how i can get her to track up in trot all the time!
thanks.:lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does she track up at liberty? What about on the lunge without a saddle, and then with a saddle?


----------



## horseyhol (Dec 31, 2012)

Shes tracks her sometimes on the lunge with/without saddle, she over tracks in walk but for her to track up in trot she needs to be trotting at some speed on lunge or been ridden its the same! somaybe i just need to push her on more and get her working behind properly but wanted some tips on doing this 

Shes under conditon, and lacks in muscle. I brought her very skinny and underweight /long feet couple of months ago, and shes gained so much weight  i pessoa her because shes weak behind so maybe this is the reason


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My TB had a horrible trot when I got him. His stride in back was half of what the front end was doing. Many many farriers later, one pointed out how worn out the fronts of his hind shoes were. He had been poorly trimmed for years and it resulted in a two first landing. Once that was corrected, he can now produce a nice trot. His conformation does not allow for a complete track up, but it's close. An easy way to see if your mare is just the product of a poor trimming job is to walk her on either pavement or concrete and see if her hind feet land toe first. You want a slightly heel first or flat foot landing. That might be all it is.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I myself, am not a huge fan of the Pessoa. I managed to get my horse to frame up and move out from the hind by doing TONS of transitions. I ride about 5 to 7 days a week and every time i flat, that's all i do... transitions. Although i will say that i do not know what "cold backed" is. I will have to Google that one. I'm always learning something here on the horse forum!


----------

